# EPS oder AI editieren



## Urmelschen (8. März 2009)

bin noch nicht solange mit PS unterwegs ... .

habe hier was gefunden





und ich frage mich: Wie kann ich diese Dateien editieren?

*Place your Text here*
da ist aber nur eine (1) Ebene vorhanden.
wie funktioniert das?
oder muss ich das mit Illustrator (keinerlei erfahrung) bearbeiten?

mfg


----------



## smileyml (8. März 2009)

Hallo Urmelschen,

deine Problembeschreibung ist etwas wirr und den Satzzeichen fehlt irgendwie ihr Satzanfang?!
Da  die Vorschau sehr klein ist, kann ich nur etwas vermuten. Ich denke, das diese Dateien als eps für Illustrator oder Inkscape, also vectorbasierenden Programmen gedacht ist. Da macht PS dann natürlich eine Ebene draus und rastert wahrscheinlich auch alles.
Eventuell kannst du den Vorhaltetext in PS wegretuschieren und eine eigene Textebene erstellen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Urmelschen (8. März 2009)

Hallo Marco; ich werde mich mal ein wenig mit Illustrator beschätigen, da kann ich auch diese besagte Datei editieren.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Urmel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2009)

Hi,
EPS-Dateien werden in PS in pixelbasierende Dateien umgewandelt falls sie als Vektoren vorlagen.

Viele Grüße


----------

